# Monark Rat



## Nashman (May 16, 2019)

I found the perfect Bevin Bell ( thanks to Cabe member Ed) for the Monark.


----------



## OZ1972 (Jun 22, 2019)

Cool ride bro !!!!!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Dec 6, 2019)

I like it.   It's nicer than a rat in my book .    Lot's of cool features on that bike .   Mine Can only hope to be that cool !!


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 9, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> I like it.   It's nicer than a rat in my book .    Lot's of cool features on that bike .   Mine Can only hope to be that cool !!
> 
> View attachment 1106684
> 
> ...



You both have choosen 1 of my favorite bikes. I own basically a  Rocket frame at this point but I am slowly trying to acquire parts to get it to these points. Keep up the good fight/work to keep'em around.


----------

